# A Little Good News



## True Blue Sam (May 11, 2009)

A landowner called me today to thank me for my safety talk to him. He bought his PPE, and yesterday his hard hat saved his skull from a limb "As Big As My Arm." Keep preaching safety!


----------



## Bermie (May 11, 2009)

Hey that's excellent!
Keep it up, those homeowners need all the information we can give them. Well done!


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Hey that's excellent!
> Keep it up, those homeowners need all the information we can give them. Well done!



:agree2:


----------



## treemandan (May 11, 2009)

I agree too. Good work, you saved that man's life.Have some rep


----------



## arbadacarba (May 19, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## KMB (May 19, 2009)

True Blue Sam said:


> A landowner called me today to thank me for my safety talk to him. He bought his PPE, and yesterday his hard hat saved his skull from a limb "As Big As My Arm." Keep preaching safety!



Good job!!! 

I don't want to steal your thunder, put after strongly hinting to some friends of mine who cut firewood, one of the boys bought a pair of saw chaps. There's 3 of them (Dad and 2 sons, 2 saws), so they should actually have another pair...but it's a start.

Kevin


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2009)

I chastised an HO on one of my sub jobs a few months ago. He was waling around the brushpile, revving his saw. Around 99 or 98 a local tree company had a worker fall on a running saw, while doing a lot clearing. He bled out very fast, being that his neck was near severed.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 1, 2009)

True Blue Sam said:


> A landowner called me today to thank me for my safety talk to him. He bought his PPE, and yesterday his hard hat saved his skull from a limb "As Big As My Arm." Keep preaching safety!



Repped.

Its hard to know how useful your advice is to Joe Average but feedback like this makes the effort worthwhile.


----------

